

Does YC only fund web startups... - iamdave

or any startup involving technology?  I have an idea for a educational program for elementary and middle school aged students to get involved in technology on a more interactively level than what's being used in formal schools.  The idea is to have more innovative interaction exercises, group dynamics and personal development that uses technology instead of the up front "This is how you type", "this is what Microsoft Word looks like" type of education.
======
pg
We'd consider any technology startup. But as it says in the News.YC
guidelines,

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

you shouldn't use this site to ask YC questions about your application; just
send us an email. Though in this case the answer is in our FAQ:

<http://ycombinator.com/faq.html>

~~~
iamdave
Ah okay. Thanks for the reply, sorry about the rulebreak.

------
Prrometheus
Your buyer is run by public, unionized bureaucracies. How open do you think
they would be to trying something radically new?

~~~
derefr
Actually, by the phrasing it sounds like the educational "system" is to be run
around completely, perhaps pitching this directly to parents similarly to
products like "Hooked on Phonics."

------
atoulouse
Introducing technology failed horribly (in one case, at least; our smartboards
fared well) at my school when Neil Bush tested Ignite!. Introducing technology
to schools is tricky, because in most cases it's not essential to teaching.
Often, good teachers are nervous to change what works, and the bad teachers
are usually unable to make it work well. If you want more interactivity in
education, I'd advise you draw up a sample curriculum and offer to work (for
free) with the school's star teachers to develop the technology around their
curriculums.

Also, if you don't mind the plug (as I am an alumni), my mixed middle-high
school, Gretchen Whitney HS, is ranked #1 in CA by API, and has a few very
good and forward-thinking teachers who may be willing (hopefully) to do just
such a thing. Couldn't hurt to ask.

